# Philippines - Sin Tax on Vaping



## Hooked (17/8/19)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2019-08-16_it-s-a-sin.html

16 Aug. 2019

The Philippines government is placing a levy on vaping as part of its “Sin Tax Reform Law”. The level of the tax is on par with that placed on cigarettes and above that placed on alcohol ...

When the legislation was passed, Health Secretary Francisco Duque III said: “The Department of Health would like to emphasize, that Sin Taxes are first and foremost, a health measure that will discourage Filipinos to smoke and excessively consume alcohol. As global evidence suggests, taxation is the single, most cost-effective measure to safeguard the public from the harms of tobacco and alcohol use and their accompanying societal costs.”

[...]

The tax on vaping covers the eliquid:

₱45 per millilitre (£0.70)
₱450 tax on a 10ml bottle (£7.00)
₱4500 tax on a 100ml bottle (£70.00)

[...]

Not only is this tax astronomic in British terms, the median salary in the Philippines is around US$7,660.8 per year (£6340) which makes the level of the tax obscene.

[...]

Heated tobacco will be subjected to a ₱45-per-pack tax rate while alcohol will only be levied at ₱40 per litre – over a thousand times less than eliquid.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Stillwaters (17/8/19)

This level of tax is obscene and tends to prove the government is more concerned about their own coffers than the health of its citizens. 

Thanks for bringing this to our attention @Hooked

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jengz (17/8/19)

This is absolute crap! So upsetting

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (17/8/19)

That's a R1300 TAX on a 100ml bottle!! WTF!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

